# Dial Trials !



## zenomega (Oct 15, 2010)

Wouldnt recommend this for every aged/worn/knackered dial on vintage watches, but as this was a freebie from the forum (thanks go to lordofthefiles) I thought I would give it a go.

So this is what it looked like at the start of proceedings and you may in fact now sympathise with me in doing what I have done to this watch !!










Simply too bad to wear unfortunately it looked like there was moss growing on the dial  so the decision was made to try a little spruce up on the dial starting with removing the hands










Then uncase the movement and remove the dial










Next I attempt to mask off the writing on the dial (not too successfully I have to add) with a couple of blobs of blue tack !!










Some of the wifes nail varnish and a spray with the airbrush ! after a rough up in the sink with a pan scourer!!










Then a very careful scrape with a toothpick to remove excess paint from the dial markers, refit and recase movement put the hands and crystal back on and ........










Good as new!!! well maybe not quite but its certainly wearable now and I could have done a better job if I had more goes at this (honest!)

My biggest mistake was not using cellulose thinners to thin the paint I used the wifes nail varnish remover!!! but this didnt work right. Next time with the right tackle eh??








artytime:


----------



## tixntox (Jul 17, 2009)

I have an airbrush sitting in my shed. Never even thought about a DIY job but you have made me think again. I have a couple of not too special oldies which I might have a crack at. Good on you. :thumbsup: How about carefully applying some wax to the markers and writing as a masking???

Mike


----------



## zenomega (Oct 15, 2010)

tixntox said:


> I have an airbrush sitting in my shed. Never even thought about a DIY job but you have made me think again. I have a couple of not too special oldies which I might have a crack at. Good on you. :thumbsup: How about carefully applying some wax to the markers and writing as a masking???
> 
> Mike


The wax idea could work, but would need to be non silicon based wax I suppose otherwise it may create fisheyes to the paint finish. I believe there is something that is called Frisk film that may be more suitable but sourcing some may be difficult and rather more expensive than I would have liked to fork out.

I will definately have another go at this but next time will thin the paint with cellulose thinners as most of the thinner will evaporate and leave a much thinner layer of paint instead I got a high build up of paint using the Nail Varnish remover stuff.

All good fun though and the watch looks well today in the sunlight just dont give it too close a scrutiny and everything is gravy


----------



## clockworks (Apr 11, 2010)

Try using a liquid mask, such as Humbrol Maskol?


----------



## andyclient (Aug 1, 2009)

clockworks said:


> Try using a liquid mask, such as Humbrol Maskol?


+ 1 , i was going to suggest that but did wonder how it would get on with cellulose thinners i've used it in my model making days and found it really effective with acrylic and enamel paints

p.s great result dial looks really good


----------



## clockworks (Apr 11, 2010)

Good point about cellulose. Don't think I'd be using that on a dial. Acrylic is a better bet.


----------



## stevieb (Feb 12, 2010)

Nice job, re-finishings dials can be very subjective.

I'm of the opinion, if no one is ever going to wear the watch because of a rough dial then re-paint it.

As long as it's simpathetic to the original.

i cant abide the flashy jobs you see from india.

steve


----------

